

Show HN : Web IDE in Python ( Bottle Framework ) - ngcoders
https://github.com/baseapp/liveide

======
ngcoders
We am getting this IDE made for running on routers/embedded systems/robots .
Its aim is to be a tiny IDE providing live programming experience on small
devices.

We would like to hear what do you guys have to say and how can we improve it
:) .

